# Companions in 20 Gallon



## suppercat (Aug 22, 2016)

I wonder if i can keep my male yellow halfmoon betta with my 5 corydoras together in a 20 gallon tank, anyone do that?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

suppercat said:


> I wonder if i can keep my male yellow halfmoon betta with my 5 corydoras together in a 20 gallon tank, anyone do that?


Are you planning a 20g long or high (would recommend long)?
What species of cory? Some need larger tanks than others. Dwarf and pygmy for example can be kept in groups of 10-12 in a 10g without issue, while Mosaic Cory needs a 48" length tank as they gets much larger.


----------



## suppercat (Aug 22, 2016)

I keep 5 Cory Elegants in my 20 gallon fish tank. I don't know if the betta will kill all of my Corydoras.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

It is very possible, but I would recommend 6 or more Cories.


----------



## Kadington (Apr 14, 2016)

I keep, 9 bronze corydora, 8 ember tetras and a betta in my 20 gallon long. It's a bit overstocked but I'm running 2 filters and a lot of plants and haven't had any problems. Cory are catfish that are built like mini-tanks. They can take what ever the betta throws at it and shrug it off. I don't think honestly a betta could do much to a cory in way of hurting it.


----------



## suppercat (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks all for the answers. I find they are very helpful for me to stock my new tank. Thanks you again.


----------



## Zensational (May 28, 2017)

If you're looking for a really cool scavenger, the Freshwater Pom Pom crab is absolutely adorable! They're a little more pricey than the average fish, but imo, it's so worth it. Mine are little thrill seekers and like to cliff dive off of the peak rock in the center. They're small enough to easily get lost in your 20 gallon (I lose them in my 9 gallon all the time). But they're big enough to not be bothered by your betta.


----------

